

Melbourne Grad student squeezes 200 mbit/sec from copper - muriithi
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22639169-421,00.html

======
simianstyle
It'd be great if things like this could be tested and implemented by the right
people in a matter of months rather than years.

When was the last time you heard of or saw something cool but never heard of
it ever again?

~~~
Andys
Unfortunately things don't pan out well when moved out of the lab conditions
and into the real world, with kilometres of twisted, rotting copper buried in
the ground in awful conditions.

